# Chesapeake, VA - #2010-444 M Scared



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable Shepherd: D-2010-444: Petfinder

Not a great pic, but sure looks like a soft ear pb

*More About D-2010-444*

D-2010-444, Kennel 41 ... I may be big but I sure am scared. I need a patient and understanding adopter to help me overcome my fears. Volunteers make every attempt to update this site at least bi-weekly, however, availability changes daily. We suggest you call 757-382-8080, ext. 1, or visit the shelter in person (3807 Cook Blvd, Chesapeake, VA 23323) to confirm availability (and to make sure you get to meet all of the pets at the shelter). 

*My Contact Info*


Chesapeake Animal Control
Chesapeake, VA
(757)382-8080 EXT. 1


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*bump for this grand guy !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to post that I heard from a rescue contact that this one is in a foster home


----------

